# Is it Bloom ?



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 15506


O K I have seen several post this before and the stuff on this Monte whiped right off without a trace or damage to the wrapper. So I just wanted to get everyones input--Is it Mold or Bloom? I'll let you be the judge.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thers a few threads about this already


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it looks like mold. From what I hear, mold forms in small 'groups'. Where as plume crystalizes over a larger area and looks like more of a dusting. If it smoked well, thats all that matters


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

matt257 said:


> I think it looks like mold. From what I hear, mold forms in small 'groups'. Where as plume crystalizes over a larger area and looks like more of a dusting. If it smoked well, thats all that matters


Will soon smoke but for now it's in a Glass tube and I checked the other smokes it was a laying up with and they look O K--It was around the entire cap also---Would some of the other cigars laying next to this one get infected Not sure if they used protection?


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Links are helpful.
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3&highlight=mold
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18542&highlight=mold

Those were all a quick search turned up, and they're not very helpful for this case. 
Sorry for the rant, this just really bothers me when people's honest and valid questions are blown off because they've been asked before.

Anyway, back to the question at hand, I'd definitely say mold. However, as long as it's not gotten into the foot of the cigar you should be able to save it pretty easily. I will now entrust the CL community with my supersecret method for curing mold. Step 1: wipe mold off surface of cigar. Step 2: lick finger and wipe area where mold was. Step 3: clip, light and enjoy. It's been a foolproof solution for me so far, though it only works if you have less than 2-3 bad sticks. Otherwise you'll kill yourself on step 3.  I hear that in that case vinegar works. A quick dip of the foot and wipe of the wrapper and then let dry in a quarantine humi.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

AragornElessar86 said:


> Links are helpful.
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3&highlight=mold
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18542&highlight=mold
> 
> ...


Thanks Cody--It was the only one that had the disease and took the necessary abatement . There was no sign of it anywhere except this one cegar--got it quick I guess--thanks again!

* Just read the attached threads and my Bloom was "White' and did not leave a trace or damage to the wrapper when I removed it--So maybe Bloom! HuH!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like mold


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Will soon smoke but for now it's in a Glass tube and I checked the other smokes it was a laying up with and they look O K--It was around the entire cap also---Would some of the other cigars laying next to this one get infected Not sure if they used protection?


I should imagine it is possible for the cigars next to it to become 'infected'. I say keep an eye on them. If you see any signs, you can quarantine them :lol: Like Cody says, brush it off and light 'em up


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Thanks Cody--It was the only one that had the disease and took the necessary abatement . There was no sign of it anywhere except this one cegar--got it quick I guess--thanks again!
> 
> * Just read the attached threads and my Bloom was "White' and did not leave a trace or damage to the wrapper when I removed it--So maybe Bloom! HuH!


Alot of people say bloom is white and mold is green/blue. Not always the case. Mold can be white too. Let me try and find some pics of mold on a cigar and ill post them up


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, have alook here

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=9

Hope this helps abit


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Thanks Cody--It was the only one that had the disease and took the necessary abatement . There was no sign of it anywhere except this one cegar--got it quick I guess--thanks again!
> 
> * Just read the attached threads and my Bloom was "White' and did not leave a trace or damage to the wrapper when I removed it--So maybe Bloom! HuH!


yeah, I wish I hadn't posted those links actually, because the information was technically incorrect. Mold can be white, green, blue, even yellowish. It can also be easily wiped off of the wrapper of the cigar if in the early stages. The truly distinguishing factor is the texture and the pattern. Bloom is spread evenly over the majority of the cigar, whereas mold will bunch into small patches, usually circular or mostly circular. Bloom looks like tiny salt or sugar crystals got sprinkled onto a wet cigar and stuck, mold looks slightly stringy/hairy. The problem is that if you catch the mold early, it's hard to see if it looks hairy or crystaline. The best indicator is the pattern: even spread=bloom, patches=mold. Your photo has definite patches, so I gotta stick with that you had mold. Just keep an eye on the neighboring sticks, but I imagine you'll be fine as long as you keep your temp and humidity under 70/70 (this temp/humidity combo also helps keep the beetles from hatching).


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Paul, have alook here
> 
> http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=9
> 
> Hope this helps abit


pic's not showing for me. says, "image not available" or something like that.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Paul, have alook here
> 
> http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=9
> 
> Hope this helps abit


Thanks I will now cordon off the area and call in the terminator--:biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

AragornElessar86 said:


> pic's not showing for me. says, "image not available" or something like that.


Hmmm, not sure why, ill try another link

http://www.vitolas.net/thumbnails.php?album=25

try that one and scroll down alittle


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Thanks I will now cordon off the area and call in the terminator--:biggrin:


'Ill be back' Or was that maybe the wrong Terminator :lol:


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=14

*shudder*


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say definately mold. It would be pretty hard to see plume from that distance. I use to get a few with some mold and got my humidor problem corrected. I just pulled them out, dusted off what I could, and killed the rest in a smoldering fire.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

AragornElessar86 said:


> http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=14
> 
> *shudder*


Have you seen some of the beetle pics :arghhhh:


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Have you seen some of the beetle pics :arghhhh:


I posted the recent one on the board here of the entire box of Padron '26s destroyed. It's horrible. As we say in my household, "it's like killing kittens".:errrr:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have to agree Paul - looks a tad moldy to me. Hose it off and fire it up!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I think it's mold. Maybe?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Herpes?/cold sore blisters


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

MOLD!!! Just clip it off and fire that bad boy up!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What rhymes with cold???-LOL


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like mold to me as well. Bummer, but at least it's not all over the stick.

CD


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Defenly molt! Bloom is more "dusty"! But is it only on top? So it is away afther cutting?


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have to say looks like mold to me but I guess that is already the consensus.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks likes mold to me, and prob happened because of the glass tube. Moisture prob got betweeb the head and end of tube.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

AragornElessar86 said:


> Links are helpful.
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3&highlight=mold
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18542&highlight=mold
> 
> ...


so so very true well said, i agree 100% links are helpful


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have checked the box and all is good none of the others infected---I was glad to check the box when I did--This smoke was on top of another but not touching anything else--quarantine the both of them--Torch tomorrow---Thanks for all of the help & reply's guys! that rhymed---PM


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I have checked the box and all is good none of the others infected---I was glad to check the box when I did--This smoke was on top of another but not touching anything else--quarantine the both of them--Torch tomorrow---Thanks for all of the help & reply's guys! that rhymed---PM


Good to hear none of the others have mold. Let us know how it smokes


----------

